# [SOLVED] sis 6215 drivers



## nainwad (Sep 26, 2007)

my cpu is a celeron and pci vga card 
that vga card drivers are not avaible 
so pls segetion that systems 98 os that os supoorted drivers not avaible 
that care no is *sis 6215* pls help me


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: sis 6215 drivers*

Hi,

What motherboard do you have?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: sis 6215 drivers*

Go *here*.
Accept the agreement. Choose Windows 95 > GPU Graphics Drivers > SiS 6215 Series GPU. Choose the correct driver on the next page.

The drivers are for Windows 95, but will work with Windows 98.


----------



## hussein_tome (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: sis 6215 drivers*

thank u very match


----------

